# Jules Verne



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2005)

Anybody else a fan of Jules Verne?

His books were a great inspiration to me in my younger days. _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ remains one of my all-time favorite books and movies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Jules Verne was born on February 8, 1828.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 8, 2007)

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea was a great book. The ship and how it was described and functioned was very compelling. Very cool futuristic themes for the time. I might have to read it again soon.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 8, 2007)

Love him, I'm actually reading 20,000 Leaugues Under the Sea right now, the movies starring Kirk Douglas was on TCM recently as well.

Very creative man, he and Edgar Alan Poe are creative genius in my book.


----------



## Bondman (Feb 8, 2007)

Journey to the Center of the Earth, Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, and Around the World in Eighty Days were all great books.

"In 1863, Jules Verne wrote a novel called Paris in the 20th Century about a young man who lives in a world of glass skyscrapers, high-speed trains, gas-powered automobiles, calculators, and a worldwide communications network, yet cannot find happiness and comes to a tragic end. Hetzel thought the novel's pessimism would damage Verne's then booming career, and suggested he wait 20 years to publish it. Verne put the manuscript in a safe, where it was discovered by his great-grandson in 1989. It was published in 1994."

- wikipedia article
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jules_Verne


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 9, 2007)

Bondman said:


> Journey to the Center of the Earth, Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, and Around the World in Eighty Days were all great books.
> 
> "In 1863, Jules Verne wrote a novel called Paris in the 20th Century about a young man who lives in a world of glass skyscrapers, high-speed trains, gas-powered automobiles, calculators, and a worldwide communications network, yet cannot find happiness and comes to a tragic end. Hetzel thought the novel's pessimism would damage Verne's then booming career, and suggested he wait 20 years to publish it. Verne put the manuscript in a safe, where it was discovered by his great-grandson in 1989. It was published in 1994."
> 
> ...


That's fascinating -- thanks, Matthew!

Los Angeles to host Jules Verne film festival (June 8, 2007)


----------

